# Dorico Expression Maps



## giwro (Feb 6, 2020)

I’ve jumped into creating expression maps in Dorico 3.1... after a bit of wrestling with the logic and concepts (and as well searching the Dorico forum and help doc) I was able to begin. This is the result so far (I decided to start with something simple, and just learn the ropes before going crazy and doing a ton of work).


This is just EWQLSO violins, as you can see (hear) the slurs are giving legato, the dynamics are working, and the keyswitches are functioning.

more to come...

(EDIT) and yes, I’m fully aware that one cannot do the arpeggiated Bartók pizz in the last measure IRL, this was simply an exercise to show that the keyswitches and controllers do actually work.... lol


----------



## gyprock (Feb 7, 2020)

I hope in the future sample developers will spend some energy creating expression maps for Dorico (or templates ready for Cubase/Logic). Really only Noteperformer exists as a 3rd party solution. Imagine if the likes of Cinesamples, Spitfire and Orchestral Tools collaborated with Steinberg for Dorico turnkey solutions just like they did with the updated StaffPad released yesterday. Maybe Steinberg are already doing this with their Iconica for v3.5 or v4.


----------



## Gil (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello,
Thanks for your report giwro!
As an owner of Dorico and EWQL SO, HO, SC and HC, I would be interested in how much time it took to build your expression map?
Of course if you have a walkthrough or any tips, don't hesitate to share 
Thanks!


----------



## giwro (Feb 7, 2020)

gyprock said:


> I hope in the future sample developers will spend some energy creating expression maps for Dorico (or templates ready for Cubase/Logic). Really only Noteperformer exists as a 3rd party solution. Imagine if the likes of Cinesamples, Spitfire and Orchestral Tools collaborated with Steinberg for Dorico turnkey solutions just like they did with the updated StaffPad released yesterday. Maybe Steinberg are already doing this with their Iconica for v3.5 or v4.



I agree, to a point... in the case of Dorico, I want the team to focus on continuing to make it the best notation option. I really have enjoyed learning to use it, and it seems to get better with each release.


----------



## giwro (Feb 7, 2020)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your report giwro!
> As an owner of Dorico and EWQL SO, HO, SC and HC, I would be interested in how much time it took to build your expression map?
> Of course if you have a walkthrough or any tips, don't hesitate to share
> Thanks!



Hi Gil,

Well, that is about 3 hours work, but before you get discouraged, do note that was starting from pretty much zero knowledge of how the Expression maps function, where to find them, how to apply them... plus, there was time spent reading the manual on EWQLSO to understand the controllers.

The actual work of creating the entries took about 10-15 minutes, so it should go very quickly now. And, yes, I think it would be very good to have some sort of tutorial. In the past I’ve done a tutorial or two for sampling and producing organ stops, it’s a bit of work, but nice to share one’s knowledge.

One thing it reminded me was how disorganized EW is with their keyswitches, and how nice it would be to create these with something more unified like CSB or CSS.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 7, 2020)

@giwro congratulations on your progress so far. The results seem worth it to me. NotePerformer is awesome, but pro-level samples would be a whole new ballgame for notation programs. I hope you keep us updated on your work!


----------



## giwro (Feb 7, 2020)

Paul T McGraw said:


> @giwro congratulations on your progress so far. The results seem worth it to me. NotePerformer is awesome, but pro-level samples would be a whole new ballgame for notation programs. I hope you keep us updated on your work!


I’ll definitely update this - I experimented also with taking a score done with Noteperformer and “converting” it to this, using EWQL and the new maps... I did have to tweak some of the balances, CC11, Velocity, but with the new editing lanes in Dorico, that was pretty easy. My hope is to be able to use this to get really close quickly, then do any final tweaking in a DAW if necessary...

Also, since Dorico allows exporting tracks into separate files, one could bring the resulting audio into a DAW for more detailed audio work if desired.


----------



## Gil (Feb 7, 2020)

giwro said:


> Hi Gil,
> 
> Well, that is about 3 hours work, but before you get discouraged, do note that was starting from pretty much zero knowledge of how the Expression maps function, where to find them, how to apply them... plus, there was time spent reading the manual on EWQLSO to understand the controllers.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your detailed answer, and it seems to me that 3 hours from scratch for the first expression map is not too much!
I'm using for now Sibelius with sound sets and some instruments are not available (Hollywood Orchestra Percussion, Hollywood Choir, ...), and to build some with Soundset Editor is really hard and long...

What could be great is a place where expression maps are available and people can post theirs... Perhaps a thread in here?

Please inform us when you have new updates 

Thanks!


----------



## giwro (Feb 7, 2020)

Gil said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer, and it seems to me that 3 hours from scratch for the first expression map is not too much!
> I'm using for now Sibelius with sound sets and some instruments are not available (Hollywood Orchestra Percussion, Hollywood Choir, ...), and to build some with Soundset Editor is really hard and long...
> 
> What could be great is a place where expression maps are available and people can post theirs... Perhaps a thread in here?
> ...



You're very welcome, Gil.

I’m happy to provide whatever I come up with - there is a thread on the Dorico section of the Steinberg forum where you can share them, and I’ll be sharing there, too. Perhaps I’ll make a page on my website where they are available, along with some tutorials on how to make your own.

It’s a very exciting time to be watching the tools develop, and to make it possible for even more people to make music. It’s especially wonderful to see viable DAW/Notation crossovers coming to maturity - I feel like those of us who rely more on notation have kind of been left out, and now are finally getting thebest of both worlds.


----------



## Steve Martin (Feb 9, 2020)

giwro said:


> I’ve jumped into creating expression maps in Dorico 3.1... after a bit of wrestling with the logic and concepts (and as well searching the Dorico forum and help doc) I was able to begin. This is the result so far (I decided to start with something simple, and just learn the ropes before going crazy and doing a ton of work).
> 
> 
> This is just EWQLSO violins, as you can see (hear) the slurs are giving legato, the dynamics are working, and the keyswitches are functioning.
> ...



I really like the sound of what you've achieved here. It's exciting to see this kind of work with a notation program. All the best for the other sections you are going to work on. Thanks for sharing your work and your achievement with the expression map here. Wonderful work!


----------



## Shubus (Jun 18, 2020)

This is getting to where I want to be: Composition in Dorico with appropriate articulations and moving to Cubase for final tweaking.


----------



## giwro (Jun 18, 2020)

Shubus said:


> This is getting to where I want to be: Composition in Dorico with appropriate articulations and moving to Cubase for final tweaking.



Indeed, and I've done just that here using expression maps with Spitfire BBCSO:








Dorico 3.5 and BBCSO


Recently upgraded to Dorico 3.5, as well as took advantage of the sale on Spitfire BBCSO Core. Decided to give it a try and see how well it all works together… I found a short Public Domain o…



www.evensongmusic.net


----------

